# Mike HILL and PACIFIC UNITY and WESTERN TRADER



## colin lodge (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everbody,

Hope you dont mind but I have joined the forums to try to get info on my best friend, Mike Hill, who is getting married again in August,

I understand his first ship was the Pacific Unity which he joined when she was moored out of service near the King Harry Ferry in the River Fal. His second ship was the Western Trader which he joined in Salford and in which he made his first voyage.

Mike is 65 now and joined Pacific Unity at the age of 18 in 1965 or thereabouts.

Does anybody remember Mike and have any tales I might be able to use!

Thanks guys


----------

